# eheim 2126 heater problem



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have recently changed my filter to a eheim 2126. This is a pro 2 model, the same size as the 2026 with the addition of a heater. I just unplugged the my in tank heater and plugged in the heater in the filter. I let the filter run for several day without the heater plugged in to be sure all the air is out. It appears the heater isn't working as the temp in the tank has dropped below what the heater is set for. This is really disappointing as this is the 2nd filter and 3rd order from foster and smith in an attempt to get this filter.

First try they sent the wrong order. Sent back.

Second try, the filter was cracked and leaked. Sent back.

Third try, it appears the heater isn't working.

I would appreciate input from anyone with experience with this filter. If I turn the temp. dial way up an arrow appears next to the temp. What does this mean? The instructions for the heater part of the filter are pretty slim.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I looked through the directions once more and found the arrow means the heater is on. I have the temp. dial set on 26 C. The temp. on the led next to the dial reads 24.5. I have to turn the temp dial all the way up to 30 C to get the arrow to come on.

Does this mean the temperature range on the switch is almost 5 degree C? This can't be right. HELP!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

What size tank is it on? And is it in a cold room? My 2128 maintains the temperature slightly below the setting on the dial, e.g. the dial is set to 26oC and the LCD display says 25.3oC. That filter is on a 40 UK gallon tank (about 55 US I belive). A smaller filter with lower flow rate on a larger tank may be a little further off.
Maybe you could get in touch with the Ehiem reps in your part of the world and ask them about it? They might be able to say whether it is a problem or not. The one in the UK was very helpful when my impellor broke and replaced it promptly with no hassles.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry for what might look like a stupid question, Have you placed the sensor in the tank? Is it placed where you have good water movement?


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ed, the filter is on a 29 gal. in a room that stays about 72o F

NE, I do have the sensor placed in the tank along the back wall. The spray bar is at the top rear pointed down at about 45 degrees toward the front of the tank. The return is in the left hand rear corner. Perhaps I should turn the temp. control dial up until the heater comes on (arrow is on) and see what temp it holds the tank? For now I have plugged the in tank heater back in. Its just frustrating because obviously I bought this filter with integral heater to get as much equipment out of the tank as possible.

Also I have searched around on this forum and a few others and have found some people who have said they thought the heater never really worked that well.

Thanks for the responses so far. I would still like to hear experiences from more people who have this filter. 

Also I have sent an email to eheim and hope to hear from them soon.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been running the 2126 for quite a while now (3 years?), with no concerns about the heater. It has worked well from the start.

As for heater operation, there's going to have to be some range for the sensor. Leaving the old heater in, slowly adjust the 2126 controller up until you notice the old heater no longer coming on. Now you can either leave it where it is, or adjust a little up or down to meet your preferences.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I use a 2128 my self, but i don't use the built in sensor i run the temperature control by my IKS Aquastar instead (the sensor is just strapped to the filter and the control set to maximum, the power to the heater is connected to the controlled sockets of the Aquastar).
But for the heater part, it works great for me.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a 2126 and it works flawlessly for me. Make sure that you put your motor head on top of the cannister correctly. The double tap outlet should be on the opposite side of the wires that come out of the bottom of the cannister for the heater. I have read a thread about this before and made sure I always put the top on correctly. It has been suggested that if you put the top on in a different position that the heater will not perform correctly. I hope you follow what I am trying to say.


Dave


----------



## juan5pronto (Mar 17, 2007)

My 2126 runs pefectly, never had a problem, knock on wood.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses guys. Just thought I would let you know that I figured out the problem and fixed it. Now it is working great!

As I said the heater would come on but about 5 C off (tank was 24.5 C and the I had to turn the temp. dial up to 30 C to get the heater come on). I was looking at the temp dial last night and realized it would pop off. I took it off played with the little stub that it goes on to find the point at which the heater would go off and on and put the dial back on with the arrow pointing at the temperature the led was reading. Good to go. Took about 10 seconds when I realized what was going on. This dawned on me after I put an in tank thermometer next to the eheim temperature sensor to make sure it was reading the correct temperature. I guess the dial was snapped on pointing at the wrong temperature at the factory.

:doh:


----------

